# Online Agility Classes



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I am thinking since I am down to just 1 class a week I might sign up for an online agility class until another class picks up. I was thinking maybe Trkman or something...

Anyone now of a good one that doesn't require more than a few jumps and a tunnel that is coming up soon? I'm going to have to do some research. 

Which classes have you taken and did you like them?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

...online agility?! I don't, obviously, have an answer to your question. I'm just surprised such a thing exists. Interesting!

Is it, like, watch a demo, try the moves at home with your own equipment?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Well I've never done one but generally there are participant and auditing spots. Auditors just watch everything but participants send in/post videos of their training sessions. There are lesson plans and you do a video every week (or whatever) for homework. People discuss and the trainer gives you advice on your videos. They are generally with big name trainers- Garret, Trkman, etc. 

I know people who have done Trkman's tricks classes and liked them as well as people who have done recallers and loved it. I have to admit the price on recallers is a lot.... I'm thinking about auditing the Trkman foundations but I need to buy at least a tunnel. One is starting up Oct 7th. I'm not sure I can commit to editing videos weekly.

Anyone audited vs participated? I feel like you'd still get most the good stuff out of an audit spot.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

At one of the Agility trials we went to a few years ago, they had a training session before the trial that you could participate in or audit. Both my sister and I did the audit as we felt it might be a little too much for our dogs to do it, that compete all weekend. We learned a lot just watching and listening. I would do it again if the opportunity came up.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is where I would go. I have trained with her at her seminars and my coach is on-line with her most of the time. She is incredible.

http://www.agility-u.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&view=category&virtuemart_category_id=21


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have any resources, but I'm really interested in hearing about experiences. I'm seriously considering a class offered through Denise Fenzi's online Academy (not in agility), but I'm not sure if I have the time to film and edit videos every week. Then again, if most people agree you get much more out of a participant spot, maybe I will make the time. I like that she has three levels of involvement, so you can compromise and participate by asking questions, but not doing the homework every week.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I just recently found out that Denise Fenzi runs online classes for IPO and was fascinated and tempted. If you do go through with this, please let us know how the classes go for you and maybe I'll attempt one of hers at some point.  I also liked that there were 3 tiers of involvement, too!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I signed up for a Fenzi class this morning. It starts Oct 1st. I will let you know how it goes. I enrolled at the Bronze level (the lowest) just to check it out.

I think I will probably do a Sklenar as well. I can't work in October, so I may as well learn.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've heard great things about Fenzi's online classes as well as agility U's. 

Trainingjunkie, is the Agility U one ok to do with minimal equipment? Right now all I have are 3 jumps and 18 weave poles (lol). I'm probably going to spring for at least 2 more jumps and a tunnel this month and then ask for a second tunnel for my birthday (or well.... funds towards it). I have a teeny yard so that will be interesting. I think I am going to have to drag everything to the park. No room for real contact equipment.

Still leaning towards auditing this first one just to see. I don't want to pay $100 more for a participant spot then not have time to edit videos weekly.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> I've heard great things about Fenzi's online classes as well as agility U's.
> 
> Trainingjunkie, is the Agility U one ok to do with minimal equipment? Right now all I have are 3 jumps and 18 weave poles (lol). I'm probably going to spring for at least 2 more jumps and a tunnel this month and then ask for a second tunnel for my birthday (or well.... funds towards it). I have a teeny yard so that will be interesting. I think I am going to have to drag everything to the park. No room for real contact equipment.
> 
> Still leaning towards auditing this first one just to see. I don't want to pay $100 more for a participant spot then not have time to edit videos weekly.


I would imagine that it would totally depends on the class. Some of the focus and engagement stuff is done without agility equipment. Agility U offers all sorts of classes. If you click on the classes, it pulls up menus that describe most of the ins and outs.

I'm spoiled. I have a big back yard and everything but a dog walk. In the winter, I rent a horse area with my coach and we use her stuff. She owns competition grade everything.

I have taped stuff for my coach while she was taking the class. Everything she did was short sequences with heavy distraction. Tons of proofing and impulse control stuff. My coach is serious about division of labor, meaning, she can send her dog to a contact/weaves/jump and then take off in the opposite direction and trust her dog to do its job while she sets the next line. Very cool stuff. Very hard stuff. My coach has changed a lot since becoming a hard-core Agility U student.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Another person I really respect said agility U is what she recommended. So that's three votes for agility U. I'm going to look into it more.

She did a 'fix it' class. Which one did you take?

Yeah I'm jealous of anyone with full access to equipment. I have postage yard and no room for equipment.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got a baby dog walk, a tunnel, a jump, a teeter, and 6 stick in the ground weaves. I love my teeter especially. But it really doesn't seem like anything I do at home really transfers over to class. For example Lola's weaves are REALLY really good at home, but at class she still looks up at me after each one. Focusing on the weaves at home didn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## Shoul (May 8, 2012)

Puppy Peaks has re-opened and includes ALL the Recallers material, but the price is a bit steep. Also, Agility Nerd now offers video analysis: http://agilitynerd.com/blog/agility/training/video-analysis.html. 

But I'm not a big user of online classes so I can't really recommend one in particular.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Another person I really respect said agility U is what she recommended. So that's three votes for agility U. I'm going to look into it more.
> 
> She did a 'fix it' class. Which one did you take?
> 
> Yeah I'm jealous of anyone with full access to equipment. I have postage yard and no room for equipment.


It was my coach who took Tracy's class: Self control games to Maximize Performance. I am taking Denise Fenzi's Bridging the Gap class.


----------

